# fish mount repair



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

My walleye mount fell off the wall the other day don't know how. The tail fin is cracked and folded over some, and the dorsal fins are broken off in places half way down the fin and bent over in in other spots. Some of the paint came off but I know that can be fixed easy. I picked up the pieces of fin and put them in a bag. I haven't called the taxidermist to talk to him about it yet, but my question is would it be easier/ look better to catch another fish about the same size and give it to him and use those fins, or piece it back together with what I got?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

call him. He can replace the fins.


----------

